# Sibelius Solo Piano works



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sibelius of course is most known for Orchestral works. He does however have a large output of works for solo piano. You seldom hear much about them. I just listened to Volume 6 on BIS of his solo piano works. Pianist is Erik Tawaststjerna whose father actually played for Sibelius. The sound quality is fantastic by the way. I hear glimpses of Medtner, Rachmaninoff , Debussy to name a few. He is certainly not in my Top 10 for composers of piano works but i found it quite good and will pick up some other volumes in the cycle. Interested in others thoughts on this music including other pianist's versions and recordings


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

I think Op. 24 pieces are beautiful, also three Sonatinas.

Also pointing out that the pianist Erik T. Tawastjerna junior is the son of Erik Tawaststjerna the senior, the famous Sibelius musicologist.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I used to love Glen Gould’s recording, and I remember going further and exploring some other CDs - with pleasure. But that was a long time ago now and I can’t recall any details, except to say that I’m sure that there’s a lot to enjoy in his piano music. I’ve just seen that I still have Oli Mustonnen’s Sibelius so I may well listen to it later.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's an old charmer charming the pants off a bit of Sibelius's solo piano music


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

I think a great indicative of Sibelius´ piano music is the album where there are both Op. 24 and Op. 34.

Like I said earlier, Op. 24 is wonderful. But I just cannot bear Op. 34 Bagatelles.

Sibelius´piano music output is very uneven.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

the Impromptu from Op.24 immediately brings Schubert to mind.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Waehnen said:


> I think a great indicative of Sibelius´ piano music is the album where there are both Op. 24 and Op. 34.
> 
> Like I said earlier, Op. 24 is wonderful. But I just cannot bear Op. 34 Bagatelles.
> 
> ...


Well so far i really like what I have heard. I will get a few more discs in the BIS cycle.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sibelius: Barcarola, Op. 24, No. 10
Sibelius: Elegiaco, Op. 76 No. 10
Sibelius: Esquisses (5), Op. 114
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees'
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees': Granen, No. 5 (The Spruce Tree/Kuusi)
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees': Koivu, No. 4 (The Birch/Björken)
Sibelius: Impromptus (6), Op. 5: V. Impromptu in B minor
Sibelius: Impromptus (6), Op. 5: VI. Impromptu
Sibelius: Kylikki, Three Lyric Pieces, Op. 41
Sibelius: Romance in D flat major, Op. 24, No. 9
Sibelius: Rondino in G sharp minor, Op .68 No. 2
Sibelius: Six Bagatelles, Op. 97
Sibelius: Six Impromptus, Op. 5
Sibelius: Sonatina in F sharp minor, Op. 67 No. 1
Sibelius: Ten Piano Pieces, Op. 24
Sibelius: Ten Pieces, Op. 58 No. 4: Der Hirt
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1

This one is overloaded by highly recommendation, they are right, it is a stunning record .


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

This brings memories to mind! I was 17 when I played this in a student concert in Melbourne, Australia. I was an exchange student at the time. I have always loved this Caprice.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Barcarola, Op. 24, No. 10
> Sibelius: Elegiaco, Op. 76 No. 10
> Sibelius: Esquisses (5), Op. 114
> Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees'
> ...


Yes I very much enjoyed listening to this one this morning. It's quite bold and original music, bold in a different way than his symphonic music, still broadly tonal, not obviously folkloric though I wouldn't be surprised if there are folk antecedents.

I have a vague memory that, donkeys years ago, I enjoyed his music for violin and piano -- so I'm going to put that on the programme of things to listen to soon.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

How is the sound quality? Have you heard any of the BIS discs that I mentioned? They were recorded in the 80's!


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

golfer72 said:


> How is the sound quality? Have you heard any of the BIS discs that I mentioned? They were recorded in the 80's!


Andnes has great Sony sound quality. The interpretations are classicist/objective rather than romanticist/expressive.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favorite Sibelius piano works are the op. 75 pieces; favorite pianist is Mustonen.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Barcarola, Op. 24, No. 10
> Sibelius: Elegiaco, Op. 76 No. 10
> Sibelius: Esquisses (5), Op. 114
> Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees'
> ...


Yes, stunning indeed. One of those records that is a must have.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> Yes I very much enjoyed listening to this one this morning. It's quite bold and original music, bold in a different way than his symphonic music, still broadly tonal, not obviously folkloric though I wouldn't be surprised if there are folk antecedents.
> 
> I have a vague memory that, donkeys years ago, I enjoyed his music for violin and piano -- so I'm going to put that on the programme of things to listen to soon.


Oops I thought you were referring to the Mustonen. That's what I listened to. Not to say Andsnes is anything other than what you say it is - I agree with Bulldog though, on the basis of a brief sample of the Andsnes. Mustonen is my favourite.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I really enjoyed that first sonatina. Thought about learning it.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

if you are looking for complete versions of op 5, 24, 75 you might try eero heinonen's recent disc on piano classics


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Bulldog said:


> My favorite Sibelius piano works are the op. 75 pieces; favorite pianist is Mustonen.


does mustonen play op 5, 24, 75 ?


----------

